# How To Post Pictures?



## Danelhan (Sep 12, 2006)

I kn ow just enough to be dangerous about computers. Just wondering how would i go about posting a picture.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 12, 2006)

On the top of this forum is a link called "marijuana pics". Click on there and you will see a link called "upload". Click that then browse your computer for the pic. Once you upload it the next screen will have the links to the picture. If you want to add it to a thread you can cut and paist the link to the thread. If not you can just tell everyone its in your photo album. Let us know if you need some more help.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Danelhan said:


> I kn ow just enough to be dangerous about computers. Just wondering how would i go about posting a picture.


There are a couple ways to do this, if you have a picture you want in your gallery upload it the way that widow said. If you want to upload a picture related to a topic you are discussing in a post, just click the little paperclip icon or scroll down and you will see a box called
*Attach Files
Click manage attachments

*This will bring up a new window where you can upload pictures after you are done close the window and the pictures will be uploaded with your reply.

You can not upload files to posts in the quick reply section you have to click the reply button which will bring you do advanced mode.

I have uploaded a picture to show you how it works below.


----------



## Danelhan (Sep 13, 2006)

you guys rock i will have some pics of my first outdoor grow. I know it won't be the best but heck it's a start.


----------

